# Silver Dollar and Angelfish compatibility?



## The King Crabb (Jun 28, 2011)

I've been growing out a couple of Silver Dollars in my 37G (don't worry they were quite small when I got them) but they have now outgrown it! I have a school of 9 Angels (hoping to get a pair once larger) downstairs in a 60G 4' tank, would the Silver Dollars tear the angels apart or would they be alright? The angels are at about 1.5" body size and the Silver Dollars are 3"-ish. I know I should have moved the Silver Dollars sooner, I just didn't have time!

So, will the Angels and Silver Dollars be happy in the 60G? There are 9 Angels and 2 Silver Dollars.


----------



## The King Crabb (Jun 28, 2011)

Anybody?


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

I can say that I have no freaking clue. BUT, silver dollars, I find, are usually quite docile, so I think they'll be ok. I'd probably grow the angels out a bit more just in case though... This is all guess-work of course, as I've never tried this combination, nor heard of it, before.


----------



## reflexhunter (Jul 25, 2009)

Don't know about 9 angels,but I have one in a 100g with 5 full grown silver dollars with no issues as of yet, other than the dollars are some of the most easily spooked fish I have ever had.


----------



## HONDO (May 4, 2008)

only problem i would see is that the angels will feel most comfortable in a planted tank. with silver dollars, your planted tank will turn into a non planted tank quickly.

as far as compatability, i see no problem.


----------



## The King Crabb (Jun 28, 2011)

HONDO said:


> with silver dollars, your planted tank will turn into a non planted tank quickly.


Found that out today! I put some of the plants I have in the Angels tank into their's to see how they like them - the plants lasted about 15 minutes. I'll maybe just sell them off since I like the look of the planted tank and I'm sure the Angels do too, thanks for the help everyone :thumb:


----------



## rss4154 (Jul 8, 2013)

I have kept both Silver Dollars and smaller cichlids together for years. In fact I had one six inch Silver Dollar that died at an age of 27 years and was the dominant fish in the tank for many years. This fish was never aggressive to smaller fish but not let even the larger parrot fish move her out of its space. It would not chase even some long fin black tetras that occupied the community. As you know fish will eat anything that fits in its mouth, as these angels are a good size I would not worry. Give the silver dollars a stalk of romaine lettuce that was frozen with a weight on the end (I use a large paperclip) each week to keep them healthy. You will be surprised how many fish take a bite.


----------

